# Agile Pendulum 7 in stock



## Netherhound (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has made a thread on them yet but the Pendulum's are in.

Agile Pendulum 7 Nat at RondoMusic.com
Agile Pendulum 7 Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com
Agile Pendulum 7 Flat Black at RondoMusic.com

Thoughts?


----------



## AgileLefty (Apr 12, 2010)

glad to see these have finally come to life. hope they play as good as they look!!


----------



## Andii (Apr 12, 2010)

I find the lack of a slanted pickup and the placement to be a miss. There's no way that can sound good. The bottom strings probably sound like a middle pickup...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2010)

Andii said:


> I find the lack of a slanted pickup and the placement to be a miss. There's no way that can sound good.



Probably true, however as a < $600 way to see if you like fanned frets or not I'd say it's pretty freaking awesome


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone notice the pickup is in an EMG sized housing? Perhaps Agile is going to start making some passives that retro-fit in EMG routes. If it's anything like the Cephius 8 pickup, that could be a very good thing.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome besides the pup position..loving the bridge though..looks solid..


----------



## Cancer (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 12, 2010)

I distinctly remember seeing Kurt mention production ones would have an angled pickup. I had planned on picking one up, but $600 for a useless guitar (since I want to be able to play rhythm on any guitar I own) is too much. I'd rather take the chance on a more expensive fanned fret guitar I may be able to use and sell it since I doubt you'd take a $600 loss on a brand new guitar.

Fail


----------



## Netherhound (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe if it sells and Kurt gets enough emails demanding for the angled pickup he would gladdy do so. Seems kind odd he didn't do it from the get-go. JJ Rodriguez is correct, it was supposed to have an angled pickup.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 12, 2010)

Andii said:


> I find the lack of a slanted pickup and the placement to be a miss. There's no way that can sound good. The bottom strings probably sound like a middle pickup...



The pickup could be compensated. Some aftermarket strat and tele pickups brighten the lower pitch end and dampen the higher pitch end. Same concept, except in this case its a case of the strings being "slanted" instead of the pickup.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 12, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Anyone notice the pickup is in an EMG sized housing?



That's the first thing I noticed. Originally I was miffed, as in, "Why on earth would they do that?" But then I realized the possibilities! If they do make these pickups available by themselves, it could really open up the 7-string market for people who don't roll with EMGs. You could always have 'em rewound by Duncan, BKP, etc.... assuming they don't goop up the insides like EMG does.

As far as slanting the bridge pickup, even Dean got that right!  

YouTube - Rusty Cooley Test Driving The New Dean RC8!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

fuck if Guitar center doesn't get back to me today. im totally buying one.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> That's the first thing I noticed. Originally I was miffed, as in, "Why on earth would they do that?" But then I realized the possibilities! If they do make these pickups available by themselves, it could really open up the 7-string market for people who don't roll with EMGs. You could always have 'em rewound by Duncan, BKP, etc.... assuming they don't goop up the insides like EMG does.



Why would you pay the Duncan custom shop to rewind one when they'll make you any Duncan pickup in an EMG sized housing?


----------



## cyril v (Apr 12, 2010)

Andii said:


> I find the lack of a slanted pickup and the placement to be a miss. There's no way that can sound good. The bottom strings probably sound like a middle pickup...



agreed, what happened there? I remember him saying that having it angled would be something he was looking to do. 

Besides that, I think they look pretty damned good.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 12, 2010)

cyril v said:


> agreed, what happened there? I remember him saying that having it angled would be something he was looking to do.



I think that is 2nd run.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 12, 2010)

cool, i'll keep an eye on the second run then... hopefully i'll have some spare cash around then as well.


----------



## Valserp (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like a sketch of what it's supposed to actually be...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 12, 2010)

2 angled pickups would be nice. Besides that there pretty nice guitars for fanned frets.


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 12, 2010)

now if only kurt would finally add diff colors to the hornet series.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 12, 2010)

I just don't really see the point in haveing a fanned fret 7
Also that un-angled pickup is a fail.


----------



## Ironberry (Apr 12, 2010)

Surprised he didn't do the slanted pickup. Still, this guitar is the first production multi scale guitar. I'm also glad that they are making cepheus 7 pickups. Anyone else think that they could be going the same thing with the 8 pickups and that's why they have the 808 routes in the passive models?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks cool, nice price, but I have to echo the requests for an angled pickup. A neck pickup would be nice too. I know its supposed to be a bare bones model, but a neck pickup seems like it would be highly desirable on a multi-scale instrument since I think the idea is to have a guitar that lends itself to tight lows and warm upper register. If I don't have a neck pickup to switch to for the higher up leads, I won't really be able to get the whole "warm upper register" part of it. That's my take at least.

If we could get an angled bridge pickup and a neck pickup for an extra $100, sign me up.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Apr 12, 2010)

The only things I find appealing about this guitar are the 0th fret and the (seeming) ability to swap out to a EMG/Blackout. But at any rate, for that price you can't complain.



Netherhound said:


> Maybe if it sells and Kurt gets enough emails demanding for the angled pickup he would gladdy do so. Seems kind odd he didn't do it from the get-go. JJ Rodriguez is correct, it was supposed to have an angled pickup.



Dude you send Kurt one email and he'll mass produce anything. He's that great of a guy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I just don't really see the point in haveing a fanned fret 7
> Also that un-angled pickup is a fail.



27" scale tension on your low strings and 25.5" flexiblity and tone on your high strings? I Cant think of a reason not to do it, honestly. 

If these had the angled pickup, i'd be posting a FS ad for a guitar right now.


----------



## XxXPete (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow the black one looks GREAT!........ Im curious about playing an axe w fanned frets..and price is right.Plus the ability to change P-U to a blackout or EMG.............ROCKS!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

You know, it almost makes me wonder if its possible to buy the natural one, fill in the straight pickup slot, route an angled one, and then have it painted road flare red?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 12, 2010)

^ MK - too much work.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

^It has a Zero fret. the strings set on that as the nut.


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually like the black one. I just wish the pickup was slanted. I wonder how much the up-charge will be for the second run with slanted pickups...


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 12, 2010)

I was actually really excited until I saw it.

Rosewood fretboard
One Pickup
Non-Slanted Pickup

But I guess it is a reasonable alternative to the much higher priced fanned fret guitars out there. I'm hoping that Kurt will make this a regular and will start to spec it out a little more nicely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd rather pay the extra $400 for the Roter. It may take awhile longer, but the options and quality more than make up for it in my opinion. 

Maybe the next round of these will be better.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd rather pay the extra $400 for the Roter. It may take awhile longer, but the options and quality more than make up for it in my opinion.
> 
> Maybe the next round of these will be better.



Nah, i'd definitely rather take this one.  I can deal with a straight pickup.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm happy to see it available, and I'll keep my underpants un-bunched for the time being regarding the slanted pickup. I'm sure it doesn't sound terrible... 

...and besides, take it for what it is. A fanned-fret production guitar in the $500's: is it going to be everything to everyone? No.


----------



## Ewan (Apr 12, 2010)

For me the most interesting thing about this guitar is the cepheus 7 pickup. I was hoping that Agile would make interceptor pros with a passive route ala the septors and use something silimar to the cepheus 8.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd think about it if not for the pickup issue.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Didnt Kurt say somewhere that the production models would have correctly angled pickups? At that price thats the only issue for me to not get one just to try out at home for curiosities sake.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^It has a Zero fret. the strings set on that as the nut.



and that has what to do with a pickup?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

absolutely nothing. But Mesh said something about the nut.

WTF he fucking edited.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh well


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a step in the right direction. Although im very tempted to buy one I'll wait for one with a shorter scale so i can get a right A(or atleast a G) and slanted pickups with a neck pickup


----------



## ElRay (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to say it leaves me just flat enough to not really be interested (for this run). If it was 28-5/8"-to-25-1/2" or 27"-to-25" and the pick-up angled, I'd be much more for it.

Ray


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 12, 2010)

EMG style housing and non angled pickup

FAIL


----------



## Trespass (Apr 12, 2010)

Another lack of angled pickup complaint. Position of available pup, lack of neck pup/neck pup option, and the square fretboard end. I really don't like the square fretboard end, cosmetically.

Otherwise, it looks great. For the price, I would've bought one - The pup position negates it.


----------



## badger71 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like it. Finally, a mass produced multi scale instrument. I'm trying to run the physics in my head regarding pickup placement vs. reverse headstock vs. multi-scale. On my 7421XL (27" scale) the bottom strings sounded fantastic with tight riffing....however, the higher strings always sounded a little too high-endish....kind of like alot of presence set on an amp. Plus, bending up a 4th took alot of finger and wrist push when soloing. 

Sooo...in theory, this Agile may still have the tightness of the low strings seeing that the headstock is reversed and the scale elongated so the wound strings are tighter thereby necessitating a higher pickup placement on that end. With the higher strings, the shorter scale and lower pickup placement should sound rather normal for a humbucked 25.5 scale guitar w/mahogany body. Plos, the reversed headstock should lend to easier bending....almost 24.75 scale feel for soloing.

So in closing, I'm just trying to figure out what I may want to sell and how to tell my wife I'm getting a different guitar right before we pay our taxes...


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2010)

So, I guess if this apparent logic with the straight pup is true, every normal fretted guitar with an angled pup has sounded like crap then. I mean, if the logic works one way, it should work the other way too, right?


???


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

^I guess peoele don't like Strats here. 

They KNOW what a guitar is going to sound like despite never even seeing a guitar like it before.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^I guess peoele don't like Strats here.
> 
> They KNOW what a guitar is going to sound like despite never even seeing a guitar like it before.



I like Strats. 

I'm worried about how the pickup will balance. Purely looking at it from a physics aspect, you *should* end up with the sound of a bridge humbucker on the treble strings and a middle humbucker on the bass strings. I pretty much use the bridge position for my chugga-wuggas and my neck position for the meedly-meedleys. The non-angled pickup doesn't seem to be able to do either of those.

Of course, I haven't played one in person. Nor do I know much about fanned fret pickups placement.

I do admire that Kurt is willing to take risks on making instruments that deviate from the norm.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^I guess peoele don't like Strats here.
> 
> They KNOW what a guitar is going to sound like despite never even seeing a guitar like it before.



Well... I'd have to assume it's going to sound like middle pickup on the low strings and like a normal guitar on the high strings. Kinda the opposite of how I'd like it to sound really. On a regular guitar, my ideal pickup would be a reverse slant.. 

edit: 'd



Lern2swim said:


> So, I guess if this apparent logic with the straight pup is true, every normal fretted guitar with an angled pup has sounded like crap then. I mean, if the logic works one way, it should work the other way too, right?
> 
> 
> ???



I don't think anyone is saying it's going to sound like crap, just that it's not ideal for rhythm players who might be playing metal.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2010)

Not really feeling it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2010)

cyril v said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it's going to sound like crap, just that it's not ideal for rhythm players.



I can't really think who it would be ideal for; I was initially thinking it would be a fun jazz guitar, but the you have a bridge position humbucker on the treble side. That doesn't exactly lend itself to a warm jazz tone.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> EMG style housing and non angled pickup
> 
> FAIL



I think the EMG style housing is a good idea, if Kurt makes the pickups available separately like with the Cepheus 8-string pup. It would provide an inexpensive passive option for people with guitars already routed for EMG's. The Cepheus pickups on the three Intrepids I had were fantastic passive pups.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> Not really feeling it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2010)

^

I can't be in love with everything he does. Just the Interceptors, for the most part.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mmmm the bloodburst and Natural look great. Not perfect, but a fanned fret for less than 600, can't really complain there.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 12, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I can't really think who it would be ideal for; I was initially thinking it would be a fun jazz guitar, but the you have a bridge position humbucker on the treble side. That doesn't exactly lend itself to a warm jazz tone.



The only thing that keeps popping up in my head is country music or like some kinda pop-rock style. Which is pretty much the reason I assumed they did the angled pups on fenders.


----------



## dnoel86 (Apr 12, 2010)

badger71 said:


> this Agile may still have the tightness of the low strings seeing that the headstock is reversed and the scale elongated so the wound strings are tighter thereby necessitating a higher pickup placement on that end. With the higher strings, the shorter scale and lower pickup placement should sound rather normal for a humbucked 25.5 scale guitar w/mahogany body. Plos, the reversed headstock should lend to easier bending....almost 24.75 scale feel for soloing.



Reversed headstocks do not change the amount of string tension. They look cool, though.

Lutherie Myth/Science: Human Perception of String Tension and Compliance in Stringed Musical Instruments


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 12, 2010)

aaaww, no lefties, I wouldn't get one anyways due to:

1. Only 1 Pickup (I see no point in the multiscale without the ability to do lead playing)
2. as the rest of you, non-angled pickup.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)

How much would it cost to have a Fanned fret neck built for you?


----------



## ElRay (Apr 12, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> So, I guess if this apparent logic with the straight pup is true, every normal fretted guitar with an angled pup has sounded like crap then.


Well, crap might be too strong of a word, but: 
There are a non-trivial number of folks (me being one) that hate sound of pick-ups with the bass end further from the bridge. In fact, I'd rather have the treble end further from the bridge to tame the meedly-meedly-meedly and and the bass end closer to tighten-up the bass.
The difference on the pendulum will be even greater than the difference with a standard Tele bridge pick-up.

I will have to wait. What I need more in the not too distant future is a travel guitar and I'm hoping that the next batch will get at least two out of the following three:
27"-to-25" or 28-5/8"-to-25-1/2" fan
Slanted pick-up(s)
String spacing at the nut more akin to the AL Wides

I don't know how many Kurt ordered, but as of <now> there's three each of the Natural and Black and four of the Bloodburst left.


Ray


----------



## ElRay (Apr 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> How much would it cost to have a Fanned fret neck built for you?


I've gotten quotes that range from $75 to $150 more than a single-scale neck of the longest scale. What also adds to the cost is the angled/single-string bridges/saddles.

Ray


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 12, 2010)

Definitely want 2 slanted pickups, but otherwise, awesome!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> How much would it cost to have a Fanned fret neck built for you?



Not to much seeing as Roter is making a whole fanned fret guitar for about $1000 shipped. The Novax necks will cost you a pretty penny, up to $1600 for their fully assembled "deluxe" 8-string neck. I'm sure other builders can make them.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be really impressive ... Neck Through and slanted pickup. Even if the price went up they would sell like hotcakes...


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> 1. Only 1 Pickup (I see no point in the multiscale without the ability to do lead playing)


If not having a neck pickup is the only thing keeping you from doing leads... 


Nah, I actually think thats one of the bigger selling points for me. I love minimalist electronics on guitars. I can honestly say it being only a one pickup guitar makes it more interesting for me.


----------



## K-8 (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually bought one early this afternoon! I should be getting it hopefully wednesday or thursday. I'm not quite sure what to expect, the non slanted pickup doesn't make much sense but it is sweet looking. I got the flat black. The other colors made the guitar look cheap as heck. I'm not expecting much, I'm thinking of it as more of a novelty guitar. It's a decent price for a fanned fret axe tho.


----------



## 4jfor (Apr 13, 2010)

My guess would be that the non-angled pickup would sort of balance the tone of the multiscale, making it sound basically like a straight 25.5 inch guitar? Maybe still with some strat style angle on the pup. So depending how you see this could negate the point of the multiscale altogether, or improve string tension without changing tone too much compared to a standard 25.5 inch instrument.

There is actually the chance that the way it is sounds unexpectedly amazing for whatever reason


----------



## drmosh (Apr 13, 2010)

While I love that Kurt has done this, it just looks weird with the pickup like that.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think the slanted pickup is as huge a deal as most of you are making it out to be.

Looks great! And remember, these are bolt-on so you can easily steal the neck and bridge and build your own body if the pickup issue really bothers you. You'd still have a fanned instrument for a fraction of the price of a custom build.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 13, 2010)

Is this the first production fanned-fret guitar? Forgive the n00bness, I'm a six-stringer, but if this really is the first production model fanned-fret then there are bound to be some niggling issues...nothing goes 100% right the first time.


----------



## Salas (Apr 13, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Looks great! And remember, *these are bolt-on* so you can easily steal the neck and bridge and build your own body if the pickup issue really bothers you. You'd still have a fanned instrument for a fraction of the price of a custom build.


 
For me, that's a problem, I hate bolt-on sevens. 

Great axe, in spite of the neck construction. 



Ironbird said:


> Is this the first production fanned-fret guitar? Forgive the n00bness, I'm a six-stringer, but if this really is the first production model fanned-fret then there are bound to be some niggling issues...nothing goes 100% right the first time.


 
The new Dean Rusty Cooley 8 strings model:


----------



## Andii (Apr 13, 2010)

Salas said:


> The new Dean Rusty Cooley 8 strings model:



Hey at least they did something.  The spacing on the bottom string actually looks decent(but nothing more than decent). The pickup is far closer to where it should be than the Agile's which is miles offshore caught in a storm.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd rather pay the extra $400 for the Roter. It may take awhile longer, but the options and quality more than make up for it in my opinion.
> 
> Maybe the next round of these will be better.



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 13, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> So, I guess if this apparent logic with the straight pup is true, every normal fretted guitar with an angled pup has sounded like crap then. I mean, if the logic works one way, it should work the other way too, right?



Pretty much (for death metal riffing).

I like the strat sound, but only for clean tones (which I usually switch to a neck pickup for anyways). I wouldn't play death/black metal on one, and yes I'm aware Karl Sanders played a Strat for a long time 

I've played guitars with a middle pickup and I thought they sounded like shit in that position.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 13, 2010)

Salas - I saw the build thread of the RC8 but it's not a production model yet, right?


----------



## Salas (Apr 13, 2010)

Ironbird said:


> Salas - I saw the build thread of the RC8 but it's not a production model yet, right?


 
I don't know, maybe you're right because it doesn't appear at deanguitars.com 
Probably is a Dean Custom Shop model.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2010)

Salas said:


> I don't know, maybe you're right because it doesn't appear at deanguitars.com
> Probably is a Dean Custom Shop model.



In fact, it was a contract job by a small builder for Dean, IIRC. 

There look interesting. I've wanted to check out the fanned fret idea for a while. Hmm...


----------



## badger71 (Apr 13, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, I actually think thats one of the bigger selling points for me. I love minimalist electronics on guitars. I can honestly say it being only a one pickup guitar makes it more interesting for me.


 

Totally agree with you. I've always dug that approach as well....from the 1 pickup Charvel San Dimas guitars to LP Jrs to my current gigging guitar for the pop/funk band I play with occasionally....a Fender Esquire. Go figure.


----------



## badger71 (Apr 13, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've played guitars with a middle pickup and I thought they sounded like shit in that position.


 
Hmmm...different strokes....The middle pickup on Strats or HSS Strats is typically where I like to play when playing clean and then kick up to the neck for leads. However, I've never gotten a chance to play a Kramer Nightswan, or any other guitar with a humbucker in the middle position, but I bet it may sound pretty good.


----------



## -One- (Apr 13, 2010)

vortex_infinium said:


> Dude you send Kurt one email and he'll mass produce anything. He's that great of a guy.


I wish that was all you had to do. Kurt and I corresponded over email for about a week for a production Intrepid seven-string, and I had a ~110 person petition from here attached to the email, and all he said in the end was, "Well, I'm not sure if it would sell, but we _might_ do it." No word on the Intrepid 7 since


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 13, 2010)

-One- said:


> I wish that was all you had to do. Kurt and I corresponded over email for about a week for a production Intrepid seven-string, and I had a ~110 person petition from here attached to the email, and all he said in the end was, "Well, I'm not sure if it would sell, but we _might_ do it." No word on the Intrepid 7 since


I would buy one... 

If he made it a 19mm neck...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2010)

-One- said:


> I wish that was all you had to do. Kurt and I corresponded over email for about a week for a production Intrepid seven-string, and I had a ~110 person petition from here attached to the email, and all he said in the end was, "Well, I'm not sure if it would sell, but we _might_ do it." No word on the Intrepid 7 since



Hmm 110 person petition from here... that means he MIGHT have sold 2 of them


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Those really don't do much to excite me. I couldn't get by without a neck pickup and be happy. I think the next run will be a big improvement but I can also see the price going up once they iron out the specs.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> Not really feeling it.



Something must be very wrong with those


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 13, 2010)

I like it!

Also I think the scale is perfect for some people who would rather not go High a/G like myself. the Pickup I think may not bother me either but it being strait right now just means that you can get a EMG/Blakout to replace it if you didnt like the pickup. or Q-tuner or some thing  

if I had the cash right now I'd be all over one of those.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 13, 2010)

also i think if you want the high a have kurt make an 8 fanned fret guitar


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 13, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> If not having a neck pickup is the only thing keeping you from doing leads...
> 
> 
> Nah, I actually think thats one of the bigger selling points for me. I love minimalist electronics on guitars. I can honestly say it being only a one pickup guitar makes it more interesting for me.




It does for me, I use the neck pickup for any lead stuff, I flip back and forth constantly, not being able to really throws the breaks on for me.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm fine with all of it's specs. Sure, I'd like the angled pickup and fretboard end, but this would be a great project guitar. I might get one here soon.

Also if I remember right, Kurt was saying that these were the prototype ones, not the actual production models. So the production ones might have the angled pickups.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah it sucks that its not a slanted pickup but uh... if you don't like it go buy a different multiscale guitar at this price point...

oh wait.


This is an absolutely amazing deal and kudos to kurt for pulling through on it. If roter wasn't doing their thing I would be all over this when I have the money. Its only 150$ more than a rg7321 that everyone uses to mod the crap out of... why not mod the crap out of this?

As said fill in the pup route, get new pickups, reroute drop em in and refinish or add a cap or veneer etc etc. 

Great job kurt!


----------



## JMP2203 (Apr 13, 2010)

i hope a new version with:

24.75" to 26.25" or 25" to 26.5"
angled pickup
Non-reverse headstock


----------



## The Echthros (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the tone from the non angled pickup won't be so bad as it is being made out to be. This may be a bit of a departure from the rest of the pack but I think worst case scenario the final end result may just be that the extra snap and clarity one would hope to gain from the 27in scale will be negated from this pickup position, leaving one back where they started with a 25.5in scale 7 BUT with extra lower string tension. And if this is a pretty hot pickup or a compensated pickup then the pack may eat their words. Guess we wait to see the first review. We already have at least one ordered as indidcated in this thread...THE WAIT BEGINS.


----------



## george galatis (Apr 13, 2010)

zero fret? comon ;\


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 13, 2010)

^Totally normal bro. i dunno what your problem with it is.


----------



## george galatis (Apr 14, 2010)

most brands they don't use this stuff man so for me is weird...besides i haven't even try that...but the cool part here is in the price and the fanned!


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 14, 2010)

george galatis said:


> most brands they don't use this stuff man so for me is weird...besides i haven't even try that...but the cool part here is in the price and the fanned!



It should make no difference in your playing, and I think it actually makes the tone a bit more consistent between fretted and open notes.


----------



## Fionn (Apr 14, 2010)

What Cheesebiscuit said!!!


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 14, 2010)

Eww, straight pickup. Rondo have gone off the ball with a couple of their newer models, especially putting EMG routs in everything. Fantastic to see a fanned fret guitar for that price though.


----------



## george galatis (Apr 14, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> It should make no difference in your playing, and I think it actually makes the tone a bit more consistent between fretted and open notes.



because the same material? ...i haven't try it so i can't be sure
does anyone have tried?


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 14, 2010)

As Tom said, the whole point of a zero fret is to make the sound of fretted and open notes more similar. Has not effected playability in the slightest on any guitar with a zero fret that I've tried.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 14, 2010)

george galatis said:


> because the same material? ...i haven't try it so i can't be sure
> does anyone have tried?



My Steinberger has a zero fret. It does not affect playability in the slightest. The notes do sound more even, but if you have a nut with good material it wouldn't be _that_ much of a difference.


----------



## Galius (Apr 14, 2010)

Thinking about it now I think it would have worked out pretty well if he would have used an EMG 808 and angled it on these. The 808 would have covered all of the string pickup area I would assume.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 14, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> And remember, these are bolt-on so you can easily steal the neck and bridge and build your own body if the pickup issue really bothers you. You'd still have a fanned instrument for a fraction of the price of a custom build.



 This sounds like something I might want to do! Although, $550 for just a neck might be a bit much...


----------



## avenger (Apr 14, 2010)

Can someone explain this zero fret? Is it the area behind the first fret (like the ACTUAL metal fret) on the higher strings? 

So to play a high e open one would have to fret the "zero" fret.

EDIT:

Also I think having the scale fan up to 25.5 makes more sense to me. Then we could all have high a strings no problem. I am actually considering pickin gone of these up. The pickup doesnt bother me to much although I am sure if it followed the bridge angle it would look aton better. If it was fanned up to 25.5 allowing a shorter scale to add a higher string I would order one right now.


----------



## Isan (Apr 14, 2010)

No, it functions as a nut infront of a nut


----------



## avenger (Apr 14, 2010)

So is it the first slanted fret just raised higher so the strings sit on it somehow? Would that not sound like buzzing shit when played open?

I am not understanding this at all.


----------



## Isan (Apr 14, 2010)

lol why would it buzz ? it is just like a nut


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ Even better than a nut, because in my experience the strings sit higher over the first fret when not fretted than they do over the second fret when the string is fretted at the first fret. i.e. the nut is higher than a zero fret would be. That translates ever so slightly into better action along the whole neck.


----------



## Samer (Apr 15, 2010)

The price is right, im going to hold out until he does angled pick ups. 

Or grab a B Stock one and "fix" the pup on my own.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't see why kurt didn't just use an angled EMG 808. It uses bar magnets, so angling an 8 string pup on a 7 string guitar should have worked out awesome, no?

Seems like the only reason people don't want it is because of the non angled pickup. All the anti-rosewood people can go buy some fretboard dye


----------



## m13os86 (Apr 17, 2010)

i just got a newsletter sent from Kurt that includes some info on future Pendulums:

"Depending on customer comments, the model will be further developed into a Pendulum Pro (with angled nut and angled pickup) and a version with Kahler Trem. Of course that will bring the price up a lot (maybe double the price for the trem model). I would not expect pro models until around Christmas and no trem models before 2010."


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

m13os86 said:


> i just got a newsletter sent from Kurt that includes some info on future Pendulums:
> 
> "Depending on customer comments, the model will be further developed into a Pendulum Pro (with angled nut and angled pickup) and a version with Kahler Trem. Of course that will bring the price up a lot (maybe double the price for the trem model). I would not expect pro models until around Christmas and no trem models before 2010."



Kahler makes an angled Trem??  plus even if they dont yet how the hell would that work out??

I think I want the 2nd question anwsed more then the first...


----------



## 4jfor (Apr 18, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> Kahler makes an angled Trem??  plus even if they dont yet how the hell would that work out??
> 
> I think I want the 2nd question anwsed more then the first...



Like this http://www.sherman-customs.com/newsimages/b1.jpg


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Like this http://www.sherman-customs.com/newsimages/b1.jpg



that is weird but sweet looking  bet it would be strange to use it that way though


----------



## Netherhound (Apr 18, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Like this http://www.sherman-customs.com/newsimages/b1.jpg




Wow, never seen a Kahler like that.


----------



## dpm (Apr 18, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> ^^ Even better than a nut, because in my experience the strings sit higher over the first fret when not fretted than they do over the second fret when the string is fretted at the first fret. i.e. the nut is higher than a zero fret would be. That translates ever so slightly into better action along the whole neck.



A properly adjusted standard nut doesn't hold the strings any higher than a zero fret. This should be part of a proper setup and vital for good intonation. Very few factories take the time to properly cut a nut, unfortunately. 

Anyhoo, although I'd prefer to see an angled pickup it's understandable why Kurt has gone with the conventional humbucker considering the price. I think he deserves a huge round of applause for making this happen


----------



## K-8 (Apr 18, 2010)

So i got my black Pendulum in the mail yesterday and it pains me to say this.... It sounds horrible!! The pickup not being slanted made a HUGE difference. It sounds like your playing out of the neck pickup and is impossible to get a pinch harmonic. I boxed it back up after 5 minutes of playing and sent it back. It's too bad because it played like a dream.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 18, 2010)

^PIcs? if not im going to say you are full of shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 18, 2010)

K-8 said:


> So i got my black Pendulum in the mail yesterday and it pains me to say this.... It sounds horrible!! The pickup not being slanted made a HUGE difference. It sounds like your playing out of the neck pickup and is impossible to get a pinch harmonic. I boxed it back up after 5 minutes of playing and sent it back. It's too bad because it played like a dream.



I would expect as much, having tried a SC sig, and hating the middle pickup.

If he makes one with an angled pickup for a decent price (ie not THAT much more than these) then I'll probably pick one up, although I'd rather see a fanned 8 since I don't see too much point in fanning a 7, since I'm cool with both 25.5" and 27" scale 7 strings.


----------



## avenger (Apr 18, 2010)

The letter he sent out said angled pickup.


----------



## ncbrock (Apr 18, 2010)

id be more interested if it had a 28-25.5 fret instead of 27-25.5 or maybe a 30-27 would be awesome. and of course and angled pickup.


----------



## K-8 (Apr 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^PIcs? if not im going to say you are full of shit.



Haha why would i lie about buying a $500 guitar?? That's pretty stupid. My picture below is proof enough...


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

K-8 said:


> Haha why would i lie about buying a $500 guitar?? That's pretty stupid. My picture below is proof enough...



holy shit I just watched your video of the "Reveiw" for the damien 8 like two days ago


----------



## K-8 (Apr 18, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> holy shit I just watched your video of the "Reveiw" for the damien 8 like two days ago



Hahaha no shit dude, that's crazy!!!!!!

Oh yeah.... I remember you buddy!!


----------



## Deadseen (Apr 18, 2010)

A slanted pickup would have been better, but I really don't want a kahler on a pro model, fixed bridge is the way to go. But I'm interested in buying on anyway just do get used to the neck, doing a repaint and a slanted pickups sounds like fun and not at all to much work. 600 us dollar is an amazing price for a fanned fret 7-string guitar. 
I hope there will be an 8-string to.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

K-8 said:


> Hahaha no shit dude, that's crazy!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah.... I remember you buddy!!



yeah man, Been trying to get as much info on the Damien 8 as I could and ran across you video  you music is sweet man. 



Deadseen said:


> A slanted pickup would have been better, but I really don't want a kahler on a pro model, fixed bridge is the way to go. But I'm interested in buying on anyway just do get used to the neck, doing a repaint and a slanted pickups sounds like fun and not at all to much work. 600 us dollar is an amazing price for a fanned fret 7-string guitar.
> I hope there will be an 8-string to.



yeah I agree I think having a trem on a fanned isnt right


----------



## K-8 (Apr 18, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah man, Been trying to get as much info on the Damien 8 as I could and ran across you video  you music is sweet man.
> 
> 
> That's cool man! You think you'll end up getting one??


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

K-8 said:


> twiztedchild said:
> 
> 
> > yeah man, Been trying to get as much info on the Damien 8 as I could and ran across you video  you music is sweet man.
> ...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 18, 2010)

dunno if it's been mentioned yet, but if customer response is good, they'll start offering a "pro" version with a slanted pickup and eventually maybe a kahler trem model too.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 18, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> holy shit I just watched your video of the "Reveiw" for the damien 8 like two days ago



Link


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Link



YouTube - Schecter Damien Elite 8 String Review & Demo


----------



## Sorrow 8 string (Apr 18, 2010)

is the nut slanted? it looked straight how is that going to work???


----------



## cyril v (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorrow 8 string said:


> is the nut slanted? it looked straight how is that going to work???



I'm not sure if that is a nut actually, supposedly it sits on the fret.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorrow 8 string said:


> is the nut slanted? it looked straight how is that going to work???



The nut is straight, but it doesn't have to be slanted due to the zero fret.


----------



## K-8 (Apr 18, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> K-8 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe, if I can find a place that still has them in stock and get the money up soon
> ...


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 19, 2010)

K-8 said:


> It's definitely the best bang for buck 8 string you can get. The schecter 8 string actually feels like a guitar where as the agile 8 strings feel like your playing a bass, they're freakin' huge.



I see.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 19, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> dunno if it's been mentioned yet, but if customer response is good, they'll start offering a "pro" version with a slanted pickup and eventually maybe a kahler trem model too.



Yeah, I saw that. But how the hell are they going to offer that Kahler? Wasn't that thing a one off and like $950? Even if they made a few for us, I can't imagine the price would come down to something remotely reasonable. That being said, if they make something that crazy I'll probably want to buy it!


----------



## The Echthros (May 3, 2010)

SOOOO...bit of a bump but I know at least one person in this thread claimed to purchase one. REVIEWS?


----------



## Jay Jay (May 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, I dunno if he's gonna be wanting to do any more Pendulums considering I think only the Blacks got purchased, and there's I think 2 or 3 of the Red and Natural's left. If he would've started it out with an angled bridge, I think people would have been all over it.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

I don't think that's true. The T7s didn't sell too incredibly fast and he's still doing occasional runs of those.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 4, 2010)

Yeah but the keyword there is occasional. 
Had he slanted the pickups in there from the start, they probably would have all sold in about a day, and we'd probably seeing pre-orders for pro versions as well as some multi-scale 8's.
Hopefully though, rather than giving up on the multi-scale guitars, he'll take our comments to heart and do another run with slanted pickups, which he'll see going out the door a lot faster.


----------



## K-8 (May 5, 2010)

il_echthros_777 said:


> SOOOO...bit of a bump but I know at least one person in this thread claimed to purchase one. REVIEWS?



Yep that's me  LOL
I sent it back via ups 30 minutes after plugging it in. The pickup not being slanted made it unplayable. It was like playing your standard guitar with the front pickup on constantly. It was impossible to get any harmonics on the low strings. The only way you could use this guitar is if you completely reset your amp settings or just intend on using it for clean non distorted playing. Other than it sounding like total crap it played like a dream. The action was great and it wasn't at all confusing to play given the fanned frets. I was going to do a video review on youtube, but wanted to get my $$$ back asap. I wish it sounded better, it truly was an awesome looking guitar. Oh well... I'm sure they'll put another out with an angled pickup.


----------



## Art Vandalay (May 6, 2010)

Just curious... 
why would it be "impossible" to get harmonics on the lower strings? What type of amp/fx setup are you using?


----------



## Samer (May 6, 2010)

I guess an option would be to route for a new pup and repaint the guitar after the old route was filled. 

But that's more $$$, i wonder why it didn't just come slanted.


----------



## K-8 (May 7, 2010)

Art Vandalay said:


> Just curious...
> why would it be "impossible" to get harmonics on the lower strings? What type of amp/fx setup are you using?



Line 6 + mesa cab = massive destruction!! LOL
The lower strings meaning low B, E, etc... If you switch any guitar to the neck pickup it's gonna sound like crap with heavy style music. Grab a regular 7 string, switch it to the neck pup and try to get a decent pinch harmonic on the low B. Just doesn't happen unfortunately.
The pendulum screamed when soloing on the high strings tho.


----------



## K-8 (May 7, 2010)

Samer said:


> I guess an option would be to route for a new pup and repaint the guitar after the old route was filled.
> 
> But that's more $$$, i wonder why it didn't just come slanted.



I honestly think he fucked up and didn't realize what a non slanted pup would do. I didn't think anything of it until I actually read some threads about it the day before mine arrived.
A costly oversight on his part for sure.


----------



## Isan (May 7, 2010)

K-8 said:


> Line 6 + mesa cab = massive destruction!! LOL
> The lower strings meaning low B, E, etc... If you switch any guitar to the neck pickup it's gonna sound like crap with heavy style music. Grab a regular 7 string, switch it to the neck pup and try to get a decent pinch harmonic on the low B. Just doesn't happen unfortunately.
> The pendulum screamed when soloing on the high strings tho.



put a liquifire in and you may change your mind


----------



## K-8 (May 7, 2010)

Isan said:


> put a liquifire in and you may change your mind



Those are nasty pups!! One of my custom schecters has a pair and i can get crazy harmonics just by looking at the guitar!


----------



## Netherhound (May 8, 2010)

Well if anyone wants to get one cheaper and do an official review, a B stock is up with the case.

Here's the link

Agile Pendulum 7 Flat Black B Stock w/Case at RondoMusic.com


----------



## sh4z (May 8, 2010)

I am considering purchasing the B stock one. Personally I dont care if it has minor scratches. But I wonder what it will be like to play with fanned frets.. I don't know anywhere local that has anything remotely similar to what the pendulum is. to drop something like $600+ on something you've never played before is pretty ... adventurous ?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 30, 2010)

did someone beat me to buying the b stock?


----------



## richcastle66 (May 31, 2010)

they look fuckin sick. i really wanna try that neck.


----------



## Isan (May 31, 2010)

fuck i was just about to buy that b stock


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 31, 2010)

I emailed Kurt and added my 2 cents, that I'd be all over with the angled pickup, 1 or 2 EMGs, and a gloss finish wouldn't hurt either. 

I've been fascinated with fanned frets for years, just out of my price range until now.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> I emailed Kurt and added my 2 cents, that I'd be all over with the angled pickup, 1 or 2 EMGs, and a gloss finish wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> I've been fascinated with fanned frets for years, just out of my price range until now.



Yeah, and I'd like to see one with 8 strings. I'm fine with standard or baritone 7s, so I'm not motivated to get a fanned 7' but an 8 would be super cool.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 31, 2010)

He replied back to me: everything I mentioned would be available near years end.


----------



## Nonservium (May 31, 2010)

What did you mention?


----------



## splinter8451 (May 31, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> What did you mention?





AntiTankDog said:


> *I emailed Kurt and added my 2 cents, that I'd be all over with the angled pickup, 1 or 2 EMGs, and a gloss finish wouldn't hurt either. *


----------



## Nonservium (May 31, 2010)

Yes but is that all?


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 1, 2010)

NOWAI TO EMGS AND GLOSS!!

They have bloody loadsa guitars with those specs. I like everything about the guitar except the straight pickup.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, but to get a pickup custom wound to be angled would absolutely kill the low price of it. I'm cool with EMG's on it (even though I hate active pickups) as long as the price remains low. Can't ask for too much on a sub $1000 instrument, especially on a REALLY specialized item like a fanned fret guitar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 1, 2010)

And Q-tuners are direct drops for emg routes~!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 1, 2010)

That's true... I'm assuming you would have to get 8 string Q-Tuners to compensate for the length you would need from angling. That's actually not a bad idea  The only problem I see is that Q-Tuners seem to be a love it or hate it kind of thing, like EMG's  Also, people who love the neck Q-Tuner seem to dislike the bridge one, but I imagine I would like it more than an EMG


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 1, 2010)

I love it in both positions. Some people just don't like that honesty in a bridge pup but I think it awesome.

I'd assume they're using 808's for the same reason so it'd just be BL-5's to replace it.

I haven't heard of anyone disliking the Q-tuner in the neck position, it'd be pretty hard not to unless you don't like warm acoustic clean tones and liquid leads out of your neck pup.

Bridge still the same thing you either like the honesty or you don't. They are the polar opposite of emgs but yeah still nothing like conventional passives in that aspect. 

There are now 3 categories of pickups! Passives, actives, and Q-tuners!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's true... I'm assuming you would have to get 8 string Q-Tuners to compensate for the length you would need from angling. That's actually not a bad idea  The only problem I see is that Q-Tuners seem to be a love it or hate it kind of thing, like EMG's  Also, people who love the neck Q-Tuner seem to dislike the bridge one, but I imagine I would like it more than an EMG



the 5 string bass q tuner drops right into an 808 route, and they already have 707 sized 7 string ones


----------



## ephrion (Jun 4, 2010)

K-8 said:


> I honestly think he fucked up and didn't realize what a non slanted pup would do. I didn't think anything of it until I actually read some threads about it the day before mine arrived.
> A costly oversight on his part for sure.



Whoever designs his guitars obviously has no idea how important pickup position is to the sound of the instrument... Most of the guitars have pickups far from the bridge, which results in a really muddy tone. I can see how that'd be a good thing for a rock/blues type application where you'd want a warmer sound, but in a metal guitar? Quite disappointing.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 7, 2010)

ephrion said:


> Whoever designs his guitars obviously has no idea how important pickup position is to the sound of the instrument... Most of the guitars have pickups far from the bridge, which results in a really muddy tone. I can see how that'd be a good thing for a rock/blues type application where you'd want a warmer sound, but in a metal guitar? Quite disappointing.



Really? Because muddy is not something that gets mentioned a lot with Agiles.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, but to get a pickup custom wound to be angled would absolutely kill the low price of it. I'm cool with EMG's on it (even though I hate active pickups) as long as the price remains low. Can't ask for too much on a sub $1000 instrument, especially on a REALLY specialized item like a fanned fret guitar



Remember this is ss.org; unless it has custom wound pickups, an ebony/maple fretboard, a finish that switches between satin and gloss depending on the day of the week, 11 different scale length choices, and a ball massager no one will be happy, no matter how much it cost




Lern2swim said:


> Really? Because muddy is not something that gets mentioned a lot with Agiles.



That's because most Agiles have their bridge pickups in the correct spots


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, these have completely flopped.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully Kurt reads around and realizes why rather than just writing them off entirely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Hopefully Kurt reads around and realizes why rather than just writing them off entirely.



I think he will. Kurt is pretty good about listening to the buying public (just look at Rondo's track record), and should be able to rectify this.


----------



## alexguge (Jun 7, 2010)

I almost cried when I found about the pickup problem


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 7, 2010)

Dry your eyes.




kurtzentmaier said:


> First prototype done - final specs sent off to Kahler - should see some production before year end.
> (have to get the fan 7 working before the fan 8)


----------



## alexguge (Jun 7, 2010)

I was just about to type that I ment the 7 string, but I now realized that the one in the picture has 7 strings 

anyway, I don't like the headstock and the gold stuff, I just want the guitar the way it was, just with a slanted pickup


----------



## avenger (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy shit! If it didnt look like a counter top I would be selling an Ibby or two for that thing!


----------



## Synaptic (Jul 4, 2010)

Whelp, I decided after reading these forums to go ahead and snatch that recent flat black B stock Pendulum that was mentioned in a couple of threads. Got to me yesterday and it's been difficult to put it down since.

First off, the guitar is actually in amazing condition. None of the "flaws" are apparent at all, it's a sweet beast. The listing mentioned some light scratched and a chip, but the scratches are basically invisible and the chip isn't really a chip at all just an impact spot in a hidden area.

Secondly, I have absolutely no idea how so many of the posts here have been circle-jerking over the lack of a slanted pup. I'll just say upfront that this thing screams through my Marshall TSL100/JCM2000. The bass strings DO NOT sound muddy or harmonically flat as claimed by another poster, and this is BEFORE I've even dropped in the Q-tuner I've ordered.

This is even more insane considering I play in full fifths (C#-G) and so my bottom strings are dropped way down, and even with a 105w flat-wound all the way at the bottom, she still growls like a raspy arch-demon from Sheol. To the guy who chucked his Pendulum after 30 minutes, all I can say is check your gear man, cause it wasn't the axe.

This is my first 7 and my first multi-scale, and I'm loving both. I finally have the full range in full fifths that I wanted, and because of the multi-scale I can actually play without feeling like I've got slinkys for low strings.

Just thought I'd report in to anyone considering buying up what's left of the Pendulums, it's a great axe and reports of it's sonic shortfalls have been severely overstated.

I'm glad I got mine because I prefer the reverse headstock of this first run vs. the newer style, and the through body bridge vs. the Kahler on the preview model.

If this sounds like an advertisement well fucking good then cause frankly this thing kicks the snot out of the Schecter 7 I was looking at at Sam Ash, especially for the price.

Peace.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 4, 2010)

Synaptic said:


> This is even more insane considering I play in full fifths (C#-G) and so my bottom strings are dropped way down, and even with a 105w flat-wound all the way at the bottom, she still growls like a raspy arch-demon from Sheol. To the guy who chucked his Pendulum after 30 minutes, all I can say is check your gear man, cause it wasn't the axe.
> 
> Just thought I'd report in to anyone considering buying up what's left of the Pendulums, it's a great axe and reports of it's sonic shortfalls have been severely overstated.



Well opinions differ don't they, a lot of people will argue that putting a 105 string on a guitar will sound terrible but you like it.


----------



## Synaptic (Jul 4, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Well opinions differ don't they, a lot of people will argue that putting a 105 string on a guitar will sound terrible but you like it.



Eh, kind of a victim of circumstance. I would much rather go with a thinner gauge on the low end, but even at 27" on the bottom scale length, that C# all the way down there is pretty loose with anything thinner than 100w. Also, I would rather play 100w right now than a 105, but things just worked out where that was the best I had available to me at the time.

My ideal gauges for this multi scale (using a tension calculator) should be:

100w C#
61w G#
42w D#
26w A#
16p F
10p C
8p G (6p theoretically but I don't feel like trying out that one guys strings...)

Extraordinary tunings call for extraordinary gauges...

Still my point is, even with these extreme gauges and downtuning, that non slanted pup can still scream when you run it through decent gear.


----------



## ephrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Post clips, because its basically a scientific fact that the pickup will be muddy on the low strings.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know if there's anything scientific about that fact, but yeah, I would need to hear clips because that doesn't sound like a recipe for anything other than muddy


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 4, 2010)

All I know is that I'm saving up for one of these guys but if they made one with a 23ish-25.5ish I'd go back into Credit Card debt to get one! High A for the win!

And Tone depends on some much you can't just blame it on pickup placement and string gauge. You're amp and hell your picking and fretting style is going to have more effect (this is all of course, in my opinion) so I really don't see why the non-slanted is such a big deal sound wise.

I think the slant looks a lot cooler though! Haha!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

Pickup position makes a huge difference, possibly even more so than the actual pickup itself. It's like trying to play tight, crystal clear rhythm on a neck pickup, and pinch harmonics are harder, although possible.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Pickup position makes a huge difference, possibly even more so than the actual pickup itself. It's like trying to play tight, crystal clear rhythm on a neck pickup, and pinch harmonics are harder, although possible.



 

It's for this reason that I requested ET Guitars mount my bridge pickup right up against the bridge. In my opinion, straight bridge pickups are useless on fanned fret instruments.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it would be much more accurate to say that it's a scientific fact that the tone will be "different." I don't think that it will automatically enter into "muddy" territory.


----------



## 777 (Jul 4, 2010)

Andii said:


> I find the lack of a slanted pickup and the placement to be a miss. There's no way that can sound good. The bottom strings probably sound like a middle pickup...



Amen Brother


----------



## Espaul (Jul 4, 2010)

I love the looks on the black one! It's a shame the pickup isn't slanted. I would like another pickup too though


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 4, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> It's for this reason that I requested ET Guitars mount my bridge pickup right up against the bridge. In my opinion, straight bridge pickups are useless on fanned fret instruments.



However, keep in mind that having the pickup too close limits the amount of string excursion the pickup can sense. As long as the bridge pickup is within a reasonable distance from the bridge, it should sound just fine for pretty much anything you'd use a bridge pickup for.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 5, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Like this http://www.sherman-customs.com/newsimages/b1.jpg



I'm fairly certain that picture actually counts as pornography, thus are the feelings it arouses in the front of men's trousers


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 5, 2010)

K-8 said:


> Haha why would i lie about buying a $500 guitar?? That's pretty stupid. My picture below is proof enough...



Endorsed artist? or do you just *really* love Schecters?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 5, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Like this http://www.sherman-customs.com/newsimages/b1.jpg


On that particular guitar the owner said that the high A suffers some sustain issues because the roller doesn't hit the string at enough of an angle. He said he was going to take it to a tech and have him remount the Kahler so it was recessed a bit on the high A side. So hopefully Kurt can get it seated better and we wont have that issue with these. Cuz that would be a huge bummer.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 5, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Well opinions differ don't they, a lot of people will argue that putting a 105 string on a guitar will sound terrible but you like it.



Wait, you mean you're using a bass string (or the virtual equivalent thereof) for the 7th string? wahhhhh?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Pickup position makes a huge difference, possibly even more so than the actual pickup itself. It's like trying to play tight, crystal clear rhythm on a neck pickup, and pinch harmonics are harder, although possible.



I know it can have a huge difference, but it's not going to be the be all end all of tone. 

And practice your pinches on an acoustic guitar. Then they'll be easy no matter what/where your pickups are.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

AxeHappy said:


> I know it can have a huge difference, but it's not going to be the be all end all of tone.
> 
> And practice your pinches on an acoustic guitar. Then they'll be easy no matter what/where your pickups are.



You telling me you can play tight rhythm with excellent note definition on your neck pickup? I call shennanigans


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You telling me you can play tight rhythm with excellent note definition on your neck pickup? I call shennanigans



It depends what you play through. My POD actually sounded better for tight rhythm with the neck pickup on my SLSMG than the bridge... but part of that is due to a decided lack of transparency with a lot of the higher-gain Line 6 tones.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Synaptic (Jul 5, 2010)

A comment about pinch harmonics on the non slanted Pendulums:

Yes, pinch harmonics are noticeably harder to pull off on the low strings with the straight pup on a multi-scale. However, especially for those players that down tune, how regularly are pinch harmonics used in the low range anyway? For me it's never, I use the lower registers for power crunching, low drags leading up to a screaming solo, etc.

So, my only refute was that these guitars in no way sound "muddy" or "dull" or "washed out" or anything of the sort. The lows are powerful, growling notes. Pinch harmonics aside, the lows are in fact very clearly defined. These stock Agile house brand pups are surprisingly responsive. I can't wait to get my qtuner in this thing.

This is all coming from the context of someone that drops *way* down on the lower strings, to C1 or C#1 on the lowest (hence the 100w or 105w) in full fifths. If I was up at Standard I can imagine my critique would be slightly different, but still I see the lowest two or three strings on a 7 as bass accompaniment for dropped tunings. In which case the straight pup is a blessing for capturing fuller bass, even at the expense of piercing harmonics.

Again though, harmonics that low? Not really my cup...

...in unrelated news, the Animals as Leaders album is amazing.

That is all.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah what your doing with it it may work but uh... I use pinch harmonics on the low strings quite regularly, and your not muddy is probably my drowning in a sea of mud.

Hope that slanted model comes out soon!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 5, 2010)

...in unrelated news, the Animals as Leaders album is amazing.

That is all.[/QUOTE]
yea...no shit...


----------



## Bungle (Jul 5, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Dry your pants.


Fixed...


----------



## RND (Sep 7, 2013)

I know this thread is old and all, but I just sent an email to Kurt about the angled pickup problem. I was looking into this guitar, and I would buy it in a heartbeat if the pickup was angled


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 7, 2013)

on the site all the pickups are slanted dude...


----------

